# Have You Done Your Tax Return For 2016?



## Lon (Feb 9, 2017)

_I just completed mine and it was the easiest tax return  I have ever done._


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2017)

Lon said:


> _I just completed mine and it was the easiest tax return  I have ever done._



Congratulations!!!

A question, as you've gotten older have you simplified your banking and investments or have you kept things pretty much the same.

I've started to do some consolidating and simplification in an effort to make it easier for those that have to step in to clean up after me someday.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh, heck no.  I'm going to owe money for the first time in probably 20 years, because I took some disbursements.  They're getting the rest of my money when they pry it from my cold dead hands, which will occur on April 13 or so.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2017)

Yup, I did my taxes online, via H&R Block, on Jan.30th, and filed online.  A couple of days ago, the State tax refund came, and the Federal return shows Approved on the IRS web site, so that should be coming soon.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 9, 2017)

Gee it seems I just finished my 2015 taxes a couple of months ago, so, no, I'm not ready to think about this year.  Check with me in September.


----------



## Knight (Feb 10, 2017)

Filed and paid this year. Normally have small return but this time we had some pretty decent gambling wins that put us in a higher tax bracket.

The wins were invested and eventually will be something our sons will share probably when they need a financial boost the most.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 10, 2017)

Haven't even looked at it. Last time I filed early I received a corrected 1099 and had to file a correction  form. So I wait until late March. I never get anything back so no need for me to hurry.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2017)

I won't start on mine until I have to.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes. I shall receive something back this year. Pleased.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2017)

We just received the last form we needed.  My husband does our taxes at home, so he should be doing them soon, whenever he's in the mood.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2017)

E-filed my federal a couple of days ago. E-filed my state today. I'm happy that I only owed the IRS half of what I was expecting to pay. And due to N.J.'s pension exclusion I didn't owe the state anything.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2017)

Still waiting for the last year end statement to arrive


----------



## Lon (Mar 7, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> A question, as you've gotten older have you simplified your banking and investments or have you kept things pretty much the same.
> 
> I've started to do some consolidating and simplification in an effort to make it easier for those that have to step in to clean up after me someday.



It's pretty simple and easy for me now Bea because I no longer have ANY real estate or homes of any kind. I just have income and stocks/bonds. It's so simple that I can only take the standard deduction, not having any deductible items.


----------



## IKE (Mar 8, 2017)

Mama and I filed this past Saturday and we are going to get back a pretty nice refund from State and Federal......getting back always beats paying in.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 8, 2017)

Being Canadian I don't have to file mine until the end of April.  I am still getting statements from
various investors and once I have them all I will call the person who does my taxes for me.
I always have to pay so am in no hurry to file.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 9, 2017)

we have lots and lots of tax forms we use in turbo tax but everything is pretty straight forward .  you do have to be careful though with software because  the auto imports on things like interest are not aware of  interest items that may be state tax free so you manually have to subtract them out .

the import from fidelity was not not smart enough to recognize etf's like TLT OR SHY  as treasury bond interest which is not taxed state wise .


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2017)

Taxes done, refunds received, and the money is spent.  Yesterday, we went to Lowe's and spent the last of the refund on a new dishwasher...our 15 yr. old unit has been making growling noises in the motor/pump area, so it is probably just days/weeks away from dying.  Every year, it seems like we get a nice refund, and something breaks down that eats up the money....oh, well......


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2017)

_Done. And receiving  a 
nice refund. Yippeee...

_


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 15, 2017)

Lon said:


> Have You Done Your Tax Return For 2016?



Nope.   I have all the documents, just need to schedule the appointment with my CPA.     I don't get refunds, always have to pay big piles of money, so no real motivation to file early.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 15, 2017)

They steal your wallet and your watch and give you back your watch and you are happy?


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2017)

> Camper6 posted
> They steal your wallet and your watch and give you back your watch and you are happy?



Killjoy


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 15, 2017)

We've always hated to see the government use or money during the year.  So, we've planned for years to pay in... and pay quite a bit in.  This year we weren't sure of just when would fully retire so did have some more taken out.  Picked up our taxes from the accountant earlier this week.  Will owe a few thousand, but quite a bit less than last year.  We put it back in investment accounts during the year so have it ready to send in.
Met with our financial advisor earlier today.  Making changes so we won't owe as much.  Also, fully retired now we won't be anywhere near the same income level so won't have as much tax liability.

Updated numbers with our financial advisor.  He says we can live at the same level we are today until age 92 without getting into the principles of our investments.  I only anticipate living until 90.  So, plan on throwing a big party and blow two years living expenses while I can still partially remember it was fun!!!!  :>)


----------



## terry123 (Mar 16, 2017)

For the first time in my life I paid someone to do mine.  A dear friend of mine died in 2015 and left me a part of his stock account.  I was surprised he left me a small portion but I could not complete the required schedules for it. So the return has been filed and my refund received.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 16, 2017)

Haven't started yet.  We get an extension until April 18th this year in the US.


----------



## Lara (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome Terry. If you are in the U.S., there is a government program where you can get your tax returns done at certain locations like H&R Block, Employee Credit Unions, and Senior Centers. I got mine done at the North Carolina State Employees Credit Union. Quick, easy, and free.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 16, 2017)

Lara said:


> Welcome Terry. If you are in the U.S., there is a government program where you can get your tax returns done at certain locations like H&R Block, Employee Credit Unions, and Senior Centers. I got mine done at the North Carolina State Employees Credit Union. Quick, easy, and free.


You are quite right, Lara.  Here, any senior citizen can get theirs done free at the local Senior Center.  Seniors or low-income can get them done free at the library.  Volunteers work both locations and it is a fantastic benefit.  We had the Senior Center do ours last year.  This year retirement saw my ownership in the firm bought out and the wife's tiny bit of ownership in some oil wells changed so we decided to have a "professional" do it.  Next year things should be stabilized and we can go back to the "freebies" for tax prep.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks, I will check it out for next year.


----------



## gamboolman (Mar 25, 2017)

We are still working with our CPA and megacorp to get ours done.  It is a convoluted process for us each year, as we live and work oversea's for a major oil company but have kept our home in Texas.

We are looking forward to retirement and not having a such complex income tax preparations.  We gladly pay our CPA ~$700 to prepare our taxes.  I could not get past the first page if I tried to do them ourselves.

But having complained abit, it is a great problem to have and we know that and are appreciative for a good paying job.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 28, 2017)

For the past couple of years I've filed for extensions and not filed the return until August/September.  But I got bored yesterday and did mine with the help of TurboTax, which I have been using for years.  My balance due is only $2,800 this year.  Send money.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 28, 2017)

*We did ours last week.  We actually are getting a small refund from both Federal and State.  Less than $100, but the first time in years we have not either broke even or had to pay a small amount to Feds.
I am always reminded of when my husband proposed to me.  He said he figured we should get married before the end of that calendar year so we could file jointly for the year.  How romantic. *


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, I finished mine today and if you see the St. John's River running red, it's not going to be Moses calling down the plague of blood on Pharaoh again.  It'll be the blood running out of the envelope with the check in it.  Sigh.


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> They steal your wallet and your watch and give you back your watch and you are happy?



_INTAXICATION_:  The euphoria felt upon receiving a tax refund until it dawns on you that it was your money in the first place.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2017)

The income tax is finally done and dusted!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 17, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> The income tax is finally done and dusted!



Aunt Bea, you beat me on being the last one here to file, I think.     Do you do your own?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Aunt Bea, you beat me on being the last one here to file, I think.     Do you do your own?



No, I do a back of the envelope calculation and then bundle the paperwork up and send it to a CPA. 

I could do it but I feel better having another set of eyes and I always get some advice and strategy from the accountant that is well worth his fee.


----------



## Victor (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes and it was a hassle, finally paying an accountant to do this. Including state.

I already have payer's remorse.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 19, 2017)

This year really bothered me. Getting tired of this s&#t at this point in my life. The IRS and libraries had the poorest selection of forms and books ever. They prefer online returns but until they provide reliable internet and computer screw them. They need to provide the tools for their bureaucracy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> This year really bothered me. Getting tired of this s&#t at this point in my life. The IRS and libraries had the poorest selection of forms and books ever. They prefer online returns but until they provide reliable internet and computer screw them. They need to provide the tools for their bureaucracy.



Have you tried printing the forms from IRS.gov?

https://apps.irs.gov/app/picklist/l...riteria=&resultsPerPage=25&isDescending=false


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 20, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have you tried printing the forms from IRS.gov?
> 
> https://apps.irs.gov/app/picklist/l...riteria=&resultsPerPage=25&isDescending=false



I wound up printing a few including forms & worksheets but the issue is if a filer has problems with a computer, printer or internet regardless of cause those missing or needed resources cost the filer money & time they might not have just for instructions & forms the IRS should be providing. The local/regional IRS didn't even have 1040A instruction book let alone other forms and books. It gets worse by the year. The taxman wants the returns & money then provide the means to get it to them.


----------

